# ABA block hp numbers



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I am debating on whether to do a 16v 1.8l or an 2.0l ABA block swap into my 1987 8v. So my question is what the is hp or torque gains with just an ABA block with my stock 8 valve head with CIS-e.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Any one have an idea?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (Rallyfreak202)*

Overall, an ABA and a little head work/cam and a nice exhaust will be a more satisfying engine than a streetable 16V 1.8L ever could be. Plus 8V stuff is much cheaper and you don't have to change as much mechanically to make the ABA work, even with the crossflow head.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (Longitudinal)*

The ABA block is a really nice boost for people with base model low compression engines but your GTi has already got a high compression engine so if you make no changes other than the block itself, that'd be good for maybe an extra 5-7 hp on top and a bit more bottom end torque, you'd probably be disappointed. But, if you plan to do more upgrades, the ABA block is a great base to build upon.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_The ABA block is a really nice boost for people with base model low compression engines but your GTi has already got a high compression engine so if you make no changes other than the block itself, that'd be good for maybe an extra 5-7 hp on top and a bit more bottom end torque, you'd probably be disappointed. But, if you plan to do more upgrades, the ABA block is a great base to build upon.

So when I install the ABA block with my 1.8l 8v will it be a noticable power gain?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (Rallyfreak202)*

Yes, small but definitely noticeable.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you think I should invest in a new clutch or ligher flywheel? I will do as much as my budget lets me. The budget is about $650.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

Clutch, yes. More torque, more wear. And you don't need a lightened flywheel. Those blocks offer good torque, ad HP. I think a nice cam will really make that thing run nice. I rana 286 cam and same 2 inch exhasut in two different cars. My 1.8 got 94 to wheels. My aba/jh got 112 at wheels... Almost 20 horsies just from block!


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_Clutch, yes. More torque, more wear. And you don't need a lightened flywheel. Those blocks offer good torque, ad HP. I think a nice cam will really make that thing run nice. I rana 286 cam and same 2 inch exhasut in two different cars. My 1.8 got 94 to wheels. My aba/jh got 112 at wheels... Almost 20 horsies just from block!

So with just a 286 cam,bigger exhaust(which I already have) and an ABA block with my stock 1.8l 8v head I could have 112 at the wheels?
Oh and were you using CIS-e?


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Actually, CIS E will help you a tad, since it runs knock sensor. I didn't have knock sensor. I started with CIS lambda (o2 sensor), but ended up running European CIS basic from a 16v. Much more relaiable, and alot ess crap to it. I never changed the ignition distributor, like I wanted to. Yes, you should be able to get 112 at least. Maybe more with a mk2 intake manifold. I ad NO head work what so ever. Only exhaust and cam. Keep in mind, you wil lose bottom end with that HUGE cam. (Yes, there are bigger ones) but with the 2l you don't notice the loss as compared to a 1.8. At least do a g-grind cam (solidlifter only) or th hydro equivaent. Also do some searching,a nd see what others have done. Lots of options... 
I ported the intake and ported the exhaust manifold, and also got a race downpipe AFTER the dyno was done. In a stripped 1780 pound rabbit, it was a real cost effective street and track killer. I have since stripped the engine out, and am going just a tad bigger pistons,and boosting it... I will post more once I get the engine running. I have the early ABA block with nice crank and oil piston squirters...


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

A rabbit intake is the best flowing intake for the VW 8valves, one oyu start porting it. but stock wise, my friend got more torque from his smaller cam, and ABA/digi 8v jetta mk2. But I am going Megasquirt in my new set up, so I can maximize the power. CIS can only offer so much, and most of the twqeaking is involving changing to various parts, and experimenting. Also oyu wil find the higher powered CIS bosstd set ups run stand alone or programmable ignition.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_A rabbit intake is the best flowing intake for the VW 8valves, one oyu start porting it. but stock wise, my friend got more torque from his smaller cam, and ABA/digi 8v jetta mk2. But I am going Megasquirt in my new set up, so I can maximize the power. CIS can only offer so much, and most of the twqeaking is involving changing to various parts, and experimenting. Also oyu wil find the higher powered CIS bosstd set ups run stand alone or programmable ignition. 

I've decieded to buy an ABA block and a cam for my 1.8l 8v head instead of doing the 16v swap. Do I need a longer header for this swap or can I use my stock one?
I guess I will be on this forum for a while and looking forward to it.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

VW's didn't come with headers, stock. They use manifolds with downpipes. Some mk2's came with 4 into one style manifold, and some came with 4 into 2. In CA many came with 4 into 1. I would recommend that you use a 4 into 2 with a TT downpipe for the ABA taller block. I am not sure if you need the taller dp on your car. On a mk1, you have to get a longer downpipe. OR you can find a header that will work. I mean a full header by TT or brospeed. I know that the brospeed is only header that works on a mk1 with ABA. Just call TT and find out what you can do. I would definitely try to find a 4 into 2 manifold at a junkyard. I have found them for 15 bucks. but never bought them, because I have a mk1 LOL. Let us know what manfiold you have now....... If you have a 4 into 2 manifold, just call TT and let them know you are doing an ABA 2l block, and ask them about the kit for the block and distributor, and also what downpipe to use. Also, with a big cam, I would get a 2.25 exhaust. 2 inch is perfect for street, and for good torque. But with huge cam, and for more top end... The 2.25 is really nice. And sounds killer, too.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_VW's didn't come with headers, stock. They use manifolds with downpipes. Some mk2's came with 4 into one style manifold, and some came with 4 into 2. In CA many came with 4 into 1. I would recommend that you use a 4 into 2 with a TT downpipe for the ABA taller block. I am not sure if you need the taller dp on your car. On a mk1, you have to get a longer downpipe. OR you can find a header that will work. I mean a full header by TT or brospeed. I know that the brospeed is only header that works on a mk1 with ABA. Just call TT and find out what you can do. I would definitely try to find a 4 into 2 manifold at a junkyard. I have found them for 15 bucks. but never bought them, because I have a mk1 LOL. Let us know what manfiold you have now....... If you have a 4 into 2 manifold, just call TT and let them know you are doing an ABA 2l block, and ask them about the kit for the block and distributor, and also what downpipe to use. Also, with a big cam, I would get a 2.25 exhaust. 2 inch is perfect for street, and for good torque. But with huge cam, and for more top end... The 2.25 is really nice. And sounds killer, too.

ok, I will call TT sometime soon. Currently I have a 2.25 cat back and it is working out great. I am decieding on the grind cam to get. I want something that will let me idle and good midrange power. A 260/256 Degree sound good?


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

268 or 272 is better. Still decent idle, and good top end. 288 is the best for a screamer, but not so good of an idle LOLOLOLOL 288 is for hydro head, and you also need to get new lifter springs with the larger cams. Helps reduce lifter float. Either way, it will be fun. I am SO tired of my flippin stock 1.8 8v. It needs cam, exhaust so bad, not to mention a 2l block
I am taking the pistons out of my aba, and I have a spare 1.8 block laying around. So I might build my own 2.0. Just shorter rods, is all...
Let us know what you decide, and how it goes. Heck, dyno your car now while it's in it's current tuned state, and see what you gain from your mods


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

oh wait, you have 2.25. I would go bigger cam. YOu will lose some bottom end, but you wont notice with bigger block. The larger exhasut is good for top end. the 2l and the biggest cam you can handle for steet, and daily driving will work best with that exhaust... maybe a 272 is good : 260 is for sissies.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_268 or 272 is better. Still decent idle, and good top end. 288 is the best for a screamer, but not so good of an idle LOLOLOLOL 288 is for hydro head, and you also need to get new lifter springs with the larger cams. Helps reduce lifter float. Either way, it will be fun. I am SO tired of my flippin stock 1.8 8v. It needs cam, exhaust so bad, not to mention a 2l block
I am taking the pistons out of my aba, and I have a spare 1.8 block laying around. So I might build my own 2.0. Just shorter rods, is all...
Let us know what you decide, and how it goes. Heck, dyno your car now while it's in it's current tuned state, and see what you gain from your mods









Hey, I would love to dyno my car....that is actually a great idea. So you are thinking a 272 cam eh? I do not have to replace my springs with that set up do I? I'd rather not since I do not want this car off the road for a long time. How long do you think it will take me to do this swap? I have a lift availible if neaded.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

I can tell you for a fact that on digi2, with a 270* cam, vw-pilot chip, 2L bottom end, exhaust and K&N drop in filter....and last but not least.......my idle/WOT switch wired BACKWARDS(














)...i put down 99hp/104tq, with a really shiiiiitty powerband (MUCH MUCH better now that the WOT is wired Correctly.)
Driven daily, and much more fun to drive then my buddies 16V 2L


_Modified by secondgen at 9:05 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I can tell you for a fact that on digi2, with a 270* cam, vw-pilot chip, 2L bottom end, exhaust and K&N drop in filter....and last but not least.......my idle/WOT switch wired BACKWARDS(














)...i put down 99hp/104tq, with a really shiiiiitty powerband (MUCH MUCH better now that the WOT is wired Correctly.)
Driven daily, and much more fun to drive then my buddies 16V 2L

_Modified by secondgen at 9:05 PM 12-4-2006_

How hard is it to switch from CIS-e to digi2 and what are the advantages? (besides being able to chip it)


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_
How hard is it to switch from CIS-e to digi2 and what are the advantages? (besides being able to chip it)

It could be just because of my unfamiliarity with CIS, but i feel that digi-2 is easier to diagnose problems with.


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (Rallyfreak202)*

http://www.myscirocco.org/Scir....html


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (89wolfsburg)*

DO NOT go with digi EVAR! (we are talking non g60 or boosted motors!)I don't care if you are dying in the hospital and your doctor tells you that DIGI will save you. Stock it's fine, if it came that way. But changing to it does no good. It is worthless under boost, and hates big cams. I know 2 people that wanted to go big cams, and the car ran like crap with digi. CIS idles like poo with big cam, but who cares? The rest of the power band is nice. CIS is the best stock fueling for big cams on oldschool cars. It adapts automatically. Sorry, but I just hate non g60 digi. If you are going to waste your precious time retro fitting and rewiring, might as well go megasquirt!!!!!!!


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_DO NOT go with digi EVAR! (we are talking non g60 or boosted motors!)I don't care if you are dying in the hospital and your doctor tells you that DIGI will save you. Stock it's fine, if it came that way. But changing to it does no good. It is worthless under boost, and hates big cams. I know 2 people that wanted to go big cams, and the car ran like crap with digi. CIS idles like poo with big cam, but who cares? The rest of the power band is nice. CIS is the best stock fueling for big cams on oldschool cars. It adapts automatically. Sorry, but I just hate non g60 digi. If you are going to waste your precious time retro fitting and rewiring, might as well go megasquirt!!!!!!!

I'd never take the time or money to convert to digi. How badly will it idle on a 268 cam?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA block hp numbers (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_
I'd never take the time or money to convert to digi. How badly will it idle on a 268 cam?

With digi2, and a 268* even 270*, you won't really notice a difference in the idle, i haven't at least.


----------

